# Cooper near 16 weeks old



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

He is about 11.5 inches tall and he weighs 8.2 pounds according to the vet yesterday. 

These aren't too good, but he's growing. 



























I am going to try to get some of him in motion this weekend, but I can't guarantee a thing!


----------



## sparkyjoe (Oct 26, 2011)

He might be growing, but he's still so tiny and cute!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Wow! That first photo!! He is so beautiful!!  but gosh he is tiny!!  hehehe I love the photos with Bonnie and Jazz too!! I'm so glad they have adjusted so well together!!! 
Awesome poodles!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

He is just soooo cute!!!!! He is the same size as Molly is right now! (11inches/10lbs) She is small for a mini I guess................


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I think he'll get a little over 14 inches tall. We'll see. He does seem small, especially next to the big dogs. Right now he is all gangly looking with these long spindly legs.


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## Sweetteddy (Jun 6, 2013)

Look at Cooper, he is such as handsome boy . The first picture he looks confidant!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

He is a lovely leggy lad - I remember my pups going through those stages where first they seemed to stretch up like elastic, going long and thin, then plump out a little before doing it all over again. From your other posts, it soundsas if he is much too busy at the moment to waste energy on gaining weight!


----------



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

I love the photos! He is so handsome!


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

All of these puppy pictures and happy stories of people getting new puppies is making me want another! I'm moving out this summer and the temptation is too much...he is so cute!!!


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

He is so handsome! I love that first picture, he is so photogenic!


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Cooper is the cutest! He's just so perfect!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

so cute!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Look at that awesome curly black coat! Wanna dig my fingers in and squeeze. Beau's coat is cloud soft, which is lovely, but there's not a curl to be found.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

His coat is really curly. He got a very quick trim by the breeder on his rear and looks all fleabitten when it's blown straight because of leaving the 'mane' part long. Letting it get all curly makes it look more even.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

I reckon his curls rock! He's adorable!!


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

He is a cutie pie!


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

Ah he is so so cute!!! He looks quite big in the first picture being held,but then next to your lovely big spoo he looks really little! He is a very handsome boy though! Even though I have got Billy and Tia, I keep thinking should I get a nice black male miniature boy! AaargH! Mustn't !


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

MollyMuiMa said:


> He is just soooo cute!!!!! He is the same size as Molly is right now! (11inches/10lbs) She is small for a mini I guess................




I hoped my little Tia would get a bit bigger but she is 11 months old and only 10 inches tall, and weighs about 9lb,she is very small for a mini.


----------



## BeckyM (Nov 22, 2013)

He's so handsome


----------

